# God clinics in West Midlands for over 40's!



## Ka40 (Aug 7, 2012)

Evening all
Hope everyones well.  im jumping ahead in prep for possibly starting ICSI next month.  We live in Worcester and have been recommended the Priory in Birmingham for our treatment.  Does anyone have any experience of this clinic or can recommend anywhere else fairly close

Many thanks
Ka xxx


----------



## Paulapumpkin (Apr 22, 2006)

Good luck, I live near Worcester and are  too thinking of going to the priory.


----------



## Ka40 (Aug 7, 2012)

Apologies to all about my subject title.  Only just realised!!!  Im not looking for religion posibilities at the moment!!

Hi Paula
Whose your consultant?  Mine is Mr Watts in Worcester, who recommended the priory in Brum, but we just wanted to do our research first.  Sucess rates etc seem about average really.

What stage are you at Paula?

hugs Ka xx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Ka40 said:


> Apologies to all about my subject title. Only just realised!!! Im not looking for religion posibilities at the moment!!
> 
> hugs Ka xx


Love it, that is so funny


----------



## Playdoh (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Ka40,  I'm at the Priory in Birmingham and I really can't recommend it highly enough, they've been absolutely brilliant so far but we haven't found God there!!!    

We're with Mr Baghdadi and when a consultant has the word Daddy in his name it can only be a good thing   

Good luck with your journey  

Playdoh. xx


----------



## Ka40 (Aug 7, 2012)

hehe
Playdoh, u r a star!  Good luck with the priory. it s great to have good and even God reports about it!
I also read your link on the sperm analysis, that sounds positive too.

Hope all goes well for you hun.
Ive had a set back, now gotta a uti and a flare up of genital herpes which put a damner on my fertile time on my first month of clomid!!!!  I guess my stress levels have been up and immune system down.  Time to look after ME for a change (Im not very good at that)!!

Take care 
Ka xxx


----------



## Playdoh (Aug 26, 2011)

Aww that's poo ka40, just blooming typical eh  

My first time on Chlomid DP got called away with work!  I could feel ovulation pains and he was halfway across the country!

Hope you feel better soon and are well enough for lots of   next cycle   

Playdoh. xx


----------



## Playdoh (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Ka40,

I just wondered how you're doing hun?  Hope you're feeling better? 

Playdoh. xx


----------



## Ka40 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hiya!
Im not doing too bad ta hun, hows bout you?
Still no AF!  10 days late now.  Did a test today, big fat no! Waiting for AF so I can have my SALP.
Feel so bloated and cant restart the clomid til a month after me tube flushing!! So all on hold really.  The longer things go on the more stressed i am and the further away from 40 im getting!!  Still not got my progesterone results back either!
Hey ho.

so whats going on with your journey hun?  Hope you are ok.  Thank you so much for your message.
Take care Ka xx


----------

